# RSS News Feeds



## fredtgreco (May 31, 2004)

Does anyone here use RSS news feeds? I am specifically looking for anything related to Reformed theology information OR something like CNN to keep me up to date.

Thanks


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 31, 2004)

RSS is that religous news?

blade


----------



## fredtgreco (May 31, 2004)

[quote:8b03cf213e][i:8b03cf213e]Originally posted by Bladestunner316[/i:8b03cf213e]
RSS is that religous news?

blade [/quote:8b03cf213e]

No. It is a type of file (I think) that relates to news feeds, like http relates to web pages.


----------



## Mary (May 31, 2004)

Fred,

What does your thingie mean? Fixing to trade an R for a T? Is this some deep theological concept, or what?

Mary uzzled:


----------



## daveb (Jun 19, 2004)

[quote:bca611e31b][i:bca611e31b]Originally posted by fredtgreco[/i:bca611e31b]
Does anyone here use RSS news feeds? I am specifically looking for anything related to Reformed theology information OR something like CNN to keep me up to date.

Thanks [/quote:bca611e31b]

I use RSS feeds, I find them handy. Do you have a reader? If not I'd recommend Pluck if you're using IE and Windows 2000 or XP. It fits right into the IE sidebar.

I don't know of any Reformed Theology feeds but here's a few news feeds:

Direct RSS link:
CNN 

Go to these pages to pick which feed you want:
Washington Post 
BBC News
Yahoo News

Cheers.


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 19, 2004)

[quote:3e84ac6504][i:3e84ac6504]Originally posted by Mary[/i:3e84ac6504]
Fred,

What does your thingie mean? Fixing to trade an R for a T? Is this some deep theological concept, or what?

Mary uzzled: [/quote:3e84ac6504]

Mary,

I've always wanted to know that. I sent you an email (or a U2U) with the link for your avatar, are you using it?

Fred,

The masses want to know. Best come up with some answers, bwah.


----------



## BrianLanier (Jun 19, 2004)

[quote:4ef71e449c][i:4ef71e449c]Originally posted by Mary[/i:4ef71e449c]
Fred,

What does your thingie mean? Fixing to trade an R for a T? Is this some deep theological concept, or what?

Mary uzzled: [/quote:4ef71e449c]

I would guess that it means [b:4ef71e449c]R[/b:4ef71e449c]E (Ruling Elder) for [b:4ef71e449c]T[/b:4ef71e449c]E (Teaching Elder). Am I right Fred?


----------



## wsw201 (Jun 19, 2004)

[quote:273d012e26][i:273d012e26]Originally posted by BrianLanier[/i:273d012e26]
[quote:273d012e26][i:273d012e26]Originally posted by Mary[/i:273d012e26]
Fred,

What does your thingie mean? Fixing to trade an R for a T? Is this some deep theological concept, or what?

Mary uzzled: [/quote:273d012e26]

I would guess that it means [b:273d012e26]R[/b:273d012e26]E (Ruling Elder) for [b:273d012e26]T[/b:273d012e26]E (Teaching Elder). Am I right Fred?  [/quote:273d012e26]

That is exactly what it means.


----------

